# Down South Offroad Saturday July, 23rd



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm planning to ride at DSO this Saturday from 10 am till whenever.. hollar at me if you are gonna be there...


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

i will most likely be there in the brute, i will holla at ya if i see you..


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Might go either friday or saturday for my first time there, if I'm free.


----------

